# Mount Amanzi 2 BR Time Share.



## cheshire (Oct 15, 2013)

I have a 2 Br Mount Amanzi time share that I wish to turn in preferably with zero cost.
It's served me well but its time to move on.
Does anyone know if Mount Amanzi will take it back at no cost?
Thank you.


----------



## LMD (Jan 10, 2014)

*No*

I just e-mailed and Marlene wrote back to me that I couldn't give my weeks back to the resort.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 10, 2014)

Here's an old thread discussing this and I notice Mt. Amanzi is mentioned.  Looks like at one time they were taking them back.  

I'd still call them and expect a no, but ask them if they have any suggestions.  Sometimes there are brokers who are taking SA weeks for free.

Or try Bidorbuy as mentioned in the thread.


----------

